# What to do with overgrown pasture?



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

I would brush hog then spray. The spray works better when the weeds and brush are shorter. You may want to dig out and burn the Burdocks if you can.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Invite me over. My horse could use some free grazing.


----------



## Rosebud64 (Jan 11, 2010)

The problem is they won't eat the long stuff, so I have 30 acres of wasted pasture IMHO. But, when we get it short, c'mon over!!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Burning it will get rid of all those cockle-burs and everything. Contact your local fire department and ask them what their guidance is on burning an overgrown pasture. They usually have a procedure 

It usually only takes one season or whatever to grow back. And it generally grows back way more healthy.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Brush hog it, then mow it with a regular tractor. That's what we have to do every spring.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There are tons of people around here who use controlled burns to start over with their pastures. Around here, burns are usually done in late winter or early spring before the new growth starts to come up. It will have some grass come up in the spring, but it will take usually a year to really come back strong. If you plan to keep your horses on there after you burn, you will probably need to supplement their grazing with hay just to make sure they have enough without overgrazing the newly sprouting pasture.


----------

